# Hemorrhoids, who else suffers?



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay I have searched and nobody ever mentions hemorrhoids. So I will go first. Mine are internal. Missed riding in Prescott this time last year because of a flare up.

Why am I telling a bunch of strangers this? If you are passionate about riding I hope no one ever has to suffer from them. Keeps one from riding.

Mid May this year it happened again. Decided to see a real doctor and put this behind for good. Doc said you need a colorectal surgeon. Surgeon does a quick banding on two 'rhoids. After 16 days 100% relief! Jumped on my bike and took a 30 minute easy ride- green & blue trails. Might have done that to soon.

Anyway, at my 6 week follow up I told the doctor things had gotten better then worse. He banded two more. This time I haven't found relief.

Fortunately for me mine aren't bleeding or anything like that. Feels like an insect bite or there about. It's hard for me to sit in my car and drive 30 minutes to work. Been taking ibuprofen & trying sitz bath 2-3 times a day.

Reaching out to my fellow 50'ish riders looking for advice. Last thing I want is surgery for them. Heard it is nothing but horrendous pain for months.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay so this is a sensitive issue. Get three opinions before doing anything serious!

Then... Im going to say look on the bright side, it could be worse. The young 22 year old girl next door was just given the gift of a colostomy bag. Sad but true.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I first got internal 'roids when I was 53. Got so bad I couldn't even walk more than a few feet, never mind riding. It wouldn't go away on its own, but eventually a colorectal surgeon successfully treated it with "sclerosing injections". Sounds gross and unpleasant, but it let things heal and I was back to normal after a couple of months. 

In addition to the the injections the surgeon recommended fiber supplements in my diet. I eat a few Metamucil wafers (I call 'em crap crackers) every day. When I've tried cutting out the supplements I've had recurrences of the 'roids (though mercifully brief) that passed a week or two after restarting, so I'll probably be eating them for the rest of my life.

Anyway, I'd recommend the Metamucil crap crackers for anyone suffering from internal 'roids. If that doesn't help after a few weeks then some sort of intervention with a colorectal surgeon may be necessary.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

I am thankful to have a wonderful life- good job, nice home, clothes on my back, food in the kitchen, etc.. Most likely my problem was caused by bad eating habits for 20+ years. My diet has changed. I try to eat 5 fruits and vegetables daily. Five years ago I was told to take 2 doses of Benefiber daily. That was my last colonoscopy. Of course one has to drink lots of water for fiber to do it's job. The doctor said I would be having trouble in the future from internal hemorrhoids. The future is now.

Thank you Fuse6F and Wayold.

Something I wonder about is how much straining I do when pedaling hard sections of trails. Will I be able to find a baseline?

Meanwhile, I will be getting on a 737 next week for a 3 hour flight. That should be fun!

Should any of you be to shy to post in a public forum you are welcome to private message me your story.

Thank you again! Hit those trails for me!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

are you able to reduce it? (push it back in). ive had mine since my mid 20's i believe and im 47 now. ive had success reducing it after every #2 and hopefully it stays to work. haven't had a colonoscopy yet but in 3 years ill probably have a surgical intervention.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, I had a severe case of them about 6 years ago. They gradually got worse. I tried Prep H, and had a prescription for stronger suppositories. I went to a proctologist and had electrical stimulation treatments every week. Nothing seemed to help. They had gotten to the point where they were bleeding and shooting pain up the back of my leg. In my job I had to do presentations fairly often and it got out of control with having to excuse myself at times. I finally had surgery and changed my diet. Like you said, lots of fiber, lots of water, lots of fruit and veggies. So far so good. I've lost 20-25 lbs, get a lot more exercise and feel sooooo much better.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine are not prolapsed (they don't come out). Thanks for sharing. Hope you have many more years of riding!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Not having any problems for many years. Can't say what I have done has made the difference or not, but here goes.

1. Eat or take a fiber supplement to promote a smooth movement.

2. Get your business done just before taking your shower/bath.

3. Use one of those adjustable shower heads that are attached to an extension hose, set to a steady stream at a controlled pressure, and flush out where the sun don't shine.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> Not having any problems for many years. Can't say what I have done has made the difference or not, but here goes.
> 
> 1. Eat or take a fiber supplement to promote a smooth movement.
> 
> ...


#1 and #3 are very important. Also, drinking lots of water so the fiber can do it's job.

What I have learned (and am putting into practice):
First, and foremost the body needs fiber. Lots of fiber. Combine this with lots of water. The fiber cannot do it's job without lots of water. The fiber aids our bodily functions.

Second, keep things clean.

Yesterday my doctor stressed the fiber and water over anything else. Said it doesn't matter what else I do that high fiber is the key.

Thank you again to all who chimed in.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Longer fasting regimens will help will hemorrhoids and many other ailments.
Fasting allows the body to heal itself.
This is not very popular in 'for profit' western medicine, which more about butchery and dispensing expensive and dangerous drugs/radiation.
There is no 'profit' in teaching people to know that our own body is the most important healer of all. 

Book to read on the subject; John W. Armstrong, 'Water of Life'. (free on the internet)


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

pitdaddy said:


> Mine are not prolapsed (they don't come out). Thanks for sharing. Hope you have many more years of riding!


You too!


----------



## Snowfall06 (Oct 14, 2020)

*Cured!*

I had painful hemorrhoids for about two years, and I tried everything from changing my diet to laxatives and although it helped they never completely went away. But as it turns out, my hemorrhoids were a symptom of an omega-3 deficiency! Not enough omega-3 causes inflammation. From what I've read, it takes anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months to see the effects. I've been taking 4 grams of omega 3 for about a month and my hemorrhoids are completely gone!! Please look into it. I had to post this because I'm just so grateful that I've finally found the solution. I'm finally back to normal!! I had to do a little experimenting went I first started supplementing. You're supposed to shoot for a 1 to 1 ratio of omega 3 to omega 6. I get more then 4 grams of omega six from what I eat every day, based on my calculations, but when I took 5 grams of omega-3, my gums were bleeding a little when brushing my teeth in the morning, so I cut back to 4 grams and that's what my body likes I guess. I don't think I'll supplement this high a dose for very long though. Maybe I'll cut back to two grams after my first bottle runs out. Anyway, I hope this helps!



pitdaddy said:


> Okay I have searched and nobody ever mentions hemorrhoids. So I will go first. Mine are internal. Missed riding in Prescott this time last year because of a flare up.
> 
> Why am I telling a bunch of strangers this? If you are passionate about riding I hope no one ever has to suffer from them. Keeps one from riding.
> 
> ...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Simple advice.

Got a hose in your shower? Sit on the edge of the tub after wiping and hang your butt out over the tub. Use the hose shower and a sacrificial hand to wash the damn roids well. Dry, prep H. Do this whenever the roids start to get sensitive and it will help like nothing else.

A little of the "stuff" stays on the roids after wiping and it is very alkaline. It will constantly irritate the roids if you don't wash them and grease them up.

Ok, enough of that topic!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife giggles when I tell her about some of the subjects discussed on this forum, she honestly thinks old men are crazy


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if Americans suffer more than the French or the Japanese?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

There's probably genetic component as well as a lifestyle affect ... uh, wait, are you talking about our health or politics? 



paramount3 said:


> I wonder if Americans suffer more than the French or the Japanese?


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Not political. Some other cultures aren't as dependent on toilet paper as we are in the US.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

paramount3 said:


> Not political. Some other cultures aren't as dependent on toilet paper as we are in the US.


Umm, maybe, but in the countries with flushing toilets, toilet paper is the standard. In public bathrooms, newspaper and magazine paper is not uncommon (Spain, France, Italy), only a few places use a bidet and your hand.

I've lived abroad in developing countries, folks like toilet paper once they be one accustomed to it.

That said, hemorrhoids don't come from wiping with paper.

Think genetics, lifestyle (smoking, obesity, sedentary), and number one: chronic constipation leading to straining.

Don't confuse having an irritated butt hole with having hemorrhoids, they're not the same.


----------



## Cachora (Aug 11, 2020)

I suffered with H for years. Internal with piles, but constantly bleeding. It's not overstating to say that dealing with that for years makes one consider, ya know, ending it all. I worked with doctors, including an H specialist with little/no improvement. Ultimately, I went on a careful quest to evaluate my diet. Mostly, I systematically eliminated various foods from my diet and evaluated the results. 

For me, most important is to not eat tomatoes or tomato-based products. Tomato-based hot sauces are really hard on me, but I'm fine with green chile salsas. Other spicy foods are out for me also. Like I will suffer if I eat spicy Thai food, but I'm fine with no spice or even mild Thai. Recently, Popeyes gave me a spicy chicken sandwich instead of the classic that I ordered and that caused a flare-up. For pasta I'm fine with pesto and alfredo sauces.

I also had to eliminate coffee from my diet. Even one cup will cause bleeding. I haven't really sussed out teas or caffeinated soft drinks, but I didn't drink that stuff previously, and I don't now. I really only drink water and beer.

The other food I have to avoid is citrus. I'm fine with lime squeezed onto my fish tacos or lemon in a recipe, but eating a grapefruit half or drinking orange juice or eating an orange creates problems for me. I eat a lot of colored bell pepper (substitute that for tomato on sandwiches and home-made pizza with pesto) to get food-based vitamin C.

That's about it. I avoided alcohol and chocolate for awhile, but nowadays I eat a couple of squares of dark chocolate almost every evening with no issues, and I drink beer daily.

Prior to replying here I googled H and diet (not that I haven't done that many times previously) and read the first few hits and for me the popular advice is completely off the mark. I do eat an oatmeal breakfast every day and take a tablespoon of psylium husk after breakfast, and I do eat a decent amount of fresh greens and whole grains, but really, all I need to do is avoid tomatoes, coffee, and citrus, and I'm good.


----------



## SoreBum (Jan 9, 2021)

I suffer with hemorrhoids too which led me to give up bike riding a few years ago. My New Year's resolution was to get back in shape so I got a gym membership and personal trainer. Day one at the gym the very first thing the trainer does is put me on a stationary bike! I was too embarrassed to say anything and managed to work through a painful ride. Next he had me sit on one of those big bouncy ball things and had me bouncing around the room in agony! After that I was pretty much in a state of shock from the horrific experience. When the workout was finally over I couldn't wait to get out of there and that's when the unthinkable happened, walking to my car I slipped on ice and my already sore rear landed on the pavement! I cancelled my gym membership the very next day.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 29, 2005)

Been there. Here's what works for me: Fiber supplements, fruits, vegetables, and lots of water. Maybe even more important: Don't sit on the toilet too long. No phone, magazines, crossword puzzles, etc. You want to be on and off the toilet within 3 minutes max. If nothing happens go for a walk to get things moving. Straining can be a big contributor to hemorrhoids.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

It has been over one year since I started t his thread. Let me catch you up to what has transpired over that time. In September of 2020 I made my third trip to the doctor about my problem. After some thought the guy said lets take dairy out of your diet. I pushed back telling him how much I loved milk. He said do it for me, just two weeks. So from that morning on I did. By the end of the day I was feeling great!

Long story short, I'm lactose intolerant. (Evidently it is common amongst the majority of people our age.) The lactose was upsetting my stomach causing gas & diarrhea. The diarrhea and constant gas caused pruritus ani & some 'rhoids. After about 3 months things were feeling good. After one year everything seems to be back to normal. In 2020 the only thing that stopped me from riding was wet trails. I logged about 2 rides a week the whole year.

Finding the cause & remedying this is better than new bike day!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I shouldn't have clicked here lol. I'm 52 and have had them for about 4 years. Nothing too painful, usually at the end of a long day when I'm dehydrated. Sometimes just shifting on the couch at night it'll pop out and be annoying. Not bad physical pain, just discomfort so I guess I'm lucky.

I don't have any problems on the bike. I don't often ride over 3-4 hours anyway. I am an ultra runner though, and I run at least one 100 miler a year and various shorter races. It's almost impossible to stay hydrated so it always is an issue.

Getting old ain't for pussies.


----------



## bluegixxer600 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a thrombosed external roid several years ago, like the size of an M&M and I could barely walk. It was caused by severe constipation from taking Vicodin after having all four wisdom teeth removed at once. Off to the ER I went to have it checked out as it was the weekend and no Dr offices were open. They decided to cut it out right there on the spot! Of course I got the best looking 20 something nurse in the whole place prepping my butt for the Dr.😳 Tell you what, getting three numbing shots right in my balloon knot was the absolute worst pain I have EVER experienced. Removing the blood clot was immediate relief. I had a few follow ups with a proctologist that removed a few more small ones using the rubber band tool thingy. Pretty painless and well worth it in the long run. Thankfully I have not had any further issues, but if I do I would not hesitate to have them removed via the rubber band method.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

. . .


----------



## bobby_digital (Jan 17, 2021)

I've been lurking on these forums forever, but this topic is catalyzing my first post as I suffered alone in complete denial & embarrassment for far too long, and if I had only allowed myself to be vulnerable, maybe I could have started the conversation that would of helped myself and others immeasurably! Big respect and thanks to Pitdaddy for speaking up 

I suffered for a decade. I'd be at least bleeding after every sitting (even just from eating anything that causes inflammation), would need to manually reduce, and found no relief with every OTC remedy. It completely derailed my biking, and scarred my psyche - my confidence and sense of self-worth hit an all time low. i'd become reluctant to go anywhere longer than I could hope to get back to the privacy of my own bathroom when i needed. I was eating high fiber, drinking excessive water, using wipes, creams, suppositories, to no avail. I finally had no choice but to opt for surgery, and had a stapled hemorrhoidectomy. That was another horrifying experience, so i'll spare you the details, but i'm happy to say i'm much better off today and back on the saddle!

fwiw, I never found much useful 1st hand reference online - even on dedicated forums, the engagement is poor and people don't come back to post-mortem or share there experience down the road. that's why it was such a pleasant surprise to see this discussion here! If you're looking for an active community to learn & share, this one helped me a lot - The Social Community for Rhoid Rage (& recovery) SoreBum - you need to cancel the hemorrhoids, not the healthy habits and certainly not bike riding!



pitdaddy said:


> Okay I have searched and nobody ever mentions hemorrhoids. So I will go first. Mine are internal. Missed riding in Prescott this time last year because of a flare up.
> 
> Why am I telling a bunch of strangers this? If you are passionate about riding I hope no one ever has to suffer from them. Keeps one from riding.
> 
> ...


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Jake January said:


> Longer fasting regimens will help will hemorrhoids and many other ailments.
> Fasting allows the body to heal itself.
> This is not very popular in 'for profit' western medicine, which more about butchery and dispensing expensive and dangerous drugs/radiation.
> There is no 'profit' in teaching people to know that our own body is the most important healer of all.


*Intermittent fasting works so well*. Say the word fasting and *most immediately tend discount it due to some myths* and *skeptisms* they have in their brains [there are a "bajillion of them]. Put me down as guilty. That was a huge mistake.

Fasting after about 18 hours allows the body to begin autophagy and inflammation is also reduced. Healing begins. Problems fade away. I fast everyday. Have been for 2+ years now. So does my wife. Great results. We have no hemorrhoid/inflammation issues at all.

For ideas and more information than I could post, look at Dr. Bergs videos on YouTube-especially any with the word Keto or Intermittent Fasting (IF) discussed. Read the comments. There are other videos on IF, but his are very good. He does not try to convince you to buy or do anything. That is on you.

_Not by any means a one stop fix to any problem with health but if one is looking for ways to improve their health....if you want ideas to improve, have a look.
_


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

levity said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.


Don't worry I won't go there, but this reminds me of bit of "proctologist talk" that lightened up an otherwise unpleasant visit while I was suffering from 'roids. My doctor said that a number of his patients had sent him pictures of their condition over the phone. The contortions needed to produce such images are best not thought about. Anyway, this happened so frequently that he and his colleages had taken to calling the practice "rexting". Eww.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Diagnosed with a grade 4 hemorrhoid and went to the OR the same day. 2 months later just diagnosed with a DVT which most likely occurred after the surgery. Will have to go on blood thinners. What upset me the most is not death from PE or uncontrolled bleeding but the thought of giving up mountain biking. Hemorrhoids are very common starting when people are in their twenties. People just don’t go around talking about their condition. If recurrence and soiling is common and conservative measures don’t work, surgery should be considered. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobby_digital (Jan 17, 2021)

EKram - how do you do your fasting? There are 6 ways apparently (6 Popular Ways to Do Intermittent Fasting) and I do the 1st one (16/8 method) almost by accident being a workaholic eating 2 quick meals (noon & 6:30pm) on weekdays. It's great that is been so beneficial to your health, and I have no doubt about that, but wonder - did you ever have hemorrhoids to begin with? I do the 16/8 intermittent fasting, had hems surgically removed, but still have flare ups today. i'd like to try your method if it might be helpful.



EKram said:


> *Intermittent fasting works so well*. Say the word fasting and *most immediately tend discount it due to some myths* and *skeptisms* they have in their brains [there are a "bajillion of them]. Put me down as guilty. That was a huge mistake.
> 
> Fasting after about 18 hours allows the body to begin autophagy and inflammation is also reduced. Healing begins. Problems fade away. I fast everyday. Have been for 2+ years now. So does my wife. Great results. We have no hemorrhoid/inflammation issues at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobby_digital (Jan 17, 2021)

so you had a surgery and the hemorrhoids came back? is your DVT is in your leg? Did your doctor indicate that the former contributed to the latter? Very sorry to hear and wish you the best. Are conservative measures working now? If not, what's your plan?



DrDon said:


> Diagnosed with a grade 4 hemorrhoid and went to the OR the same day. 2 months later just diagnosed with a DVT which most likely occurred after the surgery. Will have to go on blood thinners. What upset me the most is not death from PE or uncontrolled bleeding but the thought of giving up mountain biking. Hemorrhoids are very common starting when people are in their twenties. People just don't go around talking about their condition. If recurrence and soiling is common and conservative measures don't work, surgery should be considered.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

@bobby_digital

18-6 for the majority. sometimes 20-4. if you can swing it, 24 - 48 hrs. fast. Best I have done is 23 hours, one meal a day.

Rhoids r in distant past. Had flare ups. I got concerned. --started IF. Now nothing. Many other good things since I started IF.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

@bobby_digital 
Just found time to read the 6 popular ways...article. As the Author states * "As critics correctly point out, there are no studies testing the 5:2 diet itself, but there are plenty of studies on the benefits of intermittent fasting".*

I am a 16-8 or more IFer, absolutely nothing in-between 'cept water. Other methods like 5d-2d probably are not as good.
Besides, I tried it and did not benefit.

Check out Dr. Berg videos. He provides references and background (a must for me) on most items he discusses.

IK, I sound like a Berg cheerleader, and I have no standing to argue medical points, but I am all about verification (especially internet video) of info.

Cheers.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

bobby_digital said:


> so you had a surgery and the hemorrhoids came back? is your DVT is in your leg? Did your doctor indicate that the former contributed to the latter? Very sorry to hear and wish you the best. Are conservative measures working now? If not, what's your plan?


Hemorrhoids are gone. The DVT is in my lower leg. The DVT is probably post surgery. I'm hoping 3 months of anticoagulantion, compression hose, and staying off my Switchblade. Probably gym, single speeding, gravel grinding and hiking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

@DrDon Good to hear about the rhoids. So annoying. Ask your Doc about autophagy. My layman's knowledge says you get this via fasting. I have heard some blood thinners do not agree with fasting. *That's between you and the Doc.*

All the best.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Saw the assman today for the first time (51). I’m in constant discomfort after 30 years of intermittent discomfort. 

He says for my condition, banding is 50% effective and minimally painful and inconvenient. Three visits (1 per vein) three weeks apart. 

Real surgery 95% effective but 7-10 days painful recovery. 

I’m trying the banding I suppose.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

As we know, check with insurance and see what will be covered. If ins.not a player, what can be afforded financially.

I lucked out, and my insurance allowed banding. Was directed to, further researched, a veteran rhoids Doc, then did the procedure.

Followed his recovery directions exactly. Mainly Sitz baths at home, in my tub. Lots of gizmos and info on the net about Sitz baths And rhoids treatments. I did and bought what was sensical, simple, and not gimmicky.

Initially thought the procedure was "kinda" effective. In retrospect this was impatience and doing stuff that caused the rhoids initially. 

Read about Intermittent Fasting allowing autophagy and decreasing inflammation. Bingo.

That was 10 years ago and I may get a minor flare up when I strain too much, but I am all over fixing that flare up and it quickly goes away. I am rhoids free!

Cheers


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I attempted a 100 mile run this past weekend. Mountain Lakes 100 in Oregon. The weather was absolutely horrible, lower 40's, driving rain, gusty winds, and wet feet as the trail was full of water and puddles and mud. Around mile 40 or so I guess a hemorrhoid prolapsed, it's happened before. Anyway I had nothing to do but keep going, aid stations were every 2-3 hours or so. I got to the next aid station at mile 42, and attempted to push it back in with some Vaseline they have on hand for chaffing. I cleaned up and continued on, but it happened again and wouldn't stay in. After a time it started to hurt, a lot, probably from friction of being constantly wet which rubs more, and in a race like that you are almost 100% certain to be dehydrated.

By mile 48 I was ready to quit, but I would not be in a position to do so until mile 57 after the day's biggest climb. I could only walk fast, and it was uncomfortable and not very fun. It was sore and bleeding. When I got the aid station my wife was there and I told her I was quitting. I was well on pace to finish the race with hours of time to spare even walking fast, but hell no. When she asked why I pulled her aside and explained, but as an excuse to the race official I said hypothermia, because everyone dropping was dropping because of that.

I've never had that happen before, so I'm not sure what to do. Carry Prep H? Drink more? That's tough. I read of a new procedure HAL-RAR and I have a colonoscopy coming up so I may ask about that. This sux lol.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got a lot of ailments. But this one I don't have...yet.


----------

